
Kytephone (YC W12) Turns Android Phones Into Kid-Safe Devices - martythemaniak
http://techcrunch.com/2012/06/12/kytephone-officially-launches-app-to-turn-android-phones-into-kid-safe-devices/
======
roguecoder
We wonder why kids aren't interested in computers, and then we spend tons of
time and energy keeping them from doing anything interesting with them. If
they see technology as something designed to let adults eavesdrop into every
corner of their lives of course it becomes something to be avoided, rather
than experimented with.

I hope some kid installs this on their parent's phone.

~~~
martythemaniak
I couldn't disagree more, Kytephone is about enabling kids to get technology
they otherwise would not have. Fact is, parents have the right raise their
kids the way they see fit, which includes teaching their kids responsible use
of technology.

Since current solutions are so lackluster, this means kids either get
dumbphones or no phone at all, which is hardly a better outcome than a real
smartphone with some parental controls.

~~~
mike-cardwell
I'm not at all convinced of your claim that children aren't already getting
smart phones. As far as I can see they are, and at a rapidly increasing rate.

------
gawker
If I had a kid, I'd definitely get it. Just knowing that my kid reached school
safely and no weird creeps are calling my kid is priceless.

Edit: This just proves why parents should know what's going on:
[http://www.channel4.com/news/should-you-let-your-child-
play-...](http://www.channel4.com/news/should-you-let-your-child-play-in-
habbo-hotel)

~~~
mike-cardwell
That doesn't sound like a particularly good way of teaching a kid personal
responsibility and how to look after themselves. I'd get my theoretical child
an Android phone and teach them how to root it.

~~~
gawker
What's good and bad is pretty subjective :) To each his/her own.

And it's not like I'm controlling him/her. I just want to know for my own sake
- if they need to contact me, they can. If they are safe, I know.

------
kumarm
Disney Launched an MVNO on sprint network 5/6 years back which has all of the
features mentioned in the article and more (Parents can set allowances for
kids to more content) and failed simply because there was no market for it (at
the time).

------
richf
I think this app coupled together with a rugged kid-proof case would be a
knockout combo.

Does anyone know what the future business model is? Pro version? OEM pre-load?

~~~
martythemaniak
We are planning to provide premium accounts with advanced parental controls.

~~~
richf
Cool, once you gain traction, I would definitely explore partnering with an
OEM to get your application preloaded and work out some kind of deal that way.
I think it would be a hit.

------
gcb
Would be more interested in senior/visually impaired solutions.

Last time i checked 3yrl olds didn't have any problem playing games on any
they could grasp.

Yet, a cataract eye can't even answer a call on modern phones

